

Rules for Radicals  - inmygarage
http://www.scribd.com/doc/31554188/10-Rules-for-Radicals

======
MaysonL
This has some really great war stories about getting the government to make
its information available online. Very much worth reading.

I do find the scribd interface annoying: put the toolbar at the top of the
page, don't try to get all my Facebook information, and no, I don't feel like
joining another social network.

Note to scribd: your PDF translator lost two pages out of the middle of this
document: I had to download the PDF to read them.

~~~
benwr
Agreed. It feels more like trying to get through to a Rapidshare file than
anything.

